# one sheep is shedding in January! why??



## eweinHiscare (Jan 23, 2014)

This seems very strange to me, but this is only my second winter with sheep.
I have a small flock and all the other sheep have their thick winter coats but one of the ewes is shedding in a regular shed pattern. I mean that she is shedding equally on both sides like I have seen them do in April


 .
The weather has been extreme for North Carolina, in one week it was close to breaking records for heat and cold..the plants are confused...so maybe this one sheep is too?  I thought it was daylight length that would trigger shedding?
Tonight the low will be about 13 degrees F.  That is very cold in my county!
Posting  pics of her here.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2014)

I have Jacobs so no shedding ... but....
I have a goat that started tufting like she wants to shed too... of course it was 60 something a few days ago.. now this. By 6 am it will feel like -1!  This is awful... we North Carolinians did not sign up for this! 
My geese went into the loafing shed tonight... they were cold. 

Didn't know we were neighbors! 
Hi neighbor!


----------



## HeatherL (Jan 24, 2014)

How long is the wool that they shed?  Can you spin it?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 24, 2014)

Has she been off her feed any time in the last couple months, or acted like she hasn't felt good? Sometimes they will shed at odd times if they get a fever! If she is eating and drinking fine right now, she should be fine!!!


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jan 24, 2014)

hello Southern neighbor!  you have geese, and I have geese too! : )
Your website has beautiful photos!

Heather someday I would like to try spinning wool, it is creative.
This particular sheep has some rather straight hair due to her crossbred heritage, probably not the best for spinning.

Four Winds you may have the answer.. this shedding sheep is fine now and eating well but she was born in 2013 and earlier in summer she had a case of diarrhea (scours?).
She was the only sheep who got that, she finally got over it. Maybe she just has a weak constitution?
She has a sister who has never been sick and weighs more and is not shedding.
I have a lot to learn about sheep, thanks everyone for your input !


----------

